# How do I rename link addresses



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't figure this out. How do I rename a link address to something like "Click Here".


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Click Here


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks. I'll try it.
Is there any "Save as" involved?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Where is it that you're trying to save this?


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

I guess I'm not really trying to save it. Just trying to convert a link to "click here".
I tried your suggestion and it didn't work. Probably because I don't know how to use it>


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You need to explain what you're trying to do then...what/where is this link, if you don't want to save it?


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Just any LINK. Say I find a link in Foxnews and i want to post it in another site. But, I want it to show up there a "click here" to get to that site. How to do that?


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Here's a pic example. How do you do that?








How to rename shortcuts.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you talking about a link in a post?
[URL=http://google.com]Click Here[/URL]


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe I'm making this harder than it should be and don't know how to explain it.
I just want to change any "http:/da da da d a.com" to "click here" and have the "http:/da da da.com" open.


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

brendandonhu said:


> Are you talking about a link in a post?
> [URL=http://google.com]Click Here[/URL]


Is it really that easy?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

jparr111 said:


> Is it really that easy?


There are quotes around the link (like _[URL="http://google.com"]Click Here[/URL]_) , but other than that, it is that easy. 

You can also highlight text, click the Insert Link button (a globe and a chain), and type/paste your link.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You don't need the quotes around the address.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, you don't.  Never mind.


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the help:up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

For all your future bbcode needs:

http://forums.techguy.org/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------

